# Hedgehog Herd!!!



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to announce my newly created website, Hedgehog Herd, to everyone, to inform people about hedgehogs. The website is https://sites.google.com/site/hedgehogherd/home. I would appreciate it if everyone participates in sending a picture of their hedgehog to [email protected] with first names only. Security is top priority and I will share your information with anyone. Thanks and I'm hoping to see lots of your hedgehogs!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I deleted your other thread, please don't post the same thing multiple times, things only need to be posted once.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Please remove the picture of the hedgehog in a tutu from your website, unless you link my website (tranquills.etsy.com) to the picture, since that is my intellectual property.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Sigh* This is going nowhere. Why do I even try?


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

aww! i think its a good idea. im all for anything hedgie-related lol


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It's not that, it's just that you have to make sure you have the right permissions for your designs and the things you put up that aren't your own. Tread a little more carefully, but don't give up.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys  I knew someone would love it


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

She just said that if you don't cite her, she would like you to take it down. That means all you have to do is add a link to her Tranquills page under it.  Great concept, just remember to get permission when you use photos is all!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Loved the yawning hedgie video, cute!


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I also certainly appreciate the tremendous amount of work and talent necessary to create the hedgie site. People are just trying to be helpful in creating an accurate and reputable site with a reminder to cite sources or get permission when necessary for pictures or written work, etc. I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I for one like it. I think it is really fun and I particularly enjoyed looking at Constances hedgehog collection! Good luck with the site.  
-Susan H.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!! This means so much to me!!!


----------

